# Hi from Seaham



## madtheswine99 (Jul 19, 2019)

All new to this so looking for information and advice. Got a Ford Transit Mk 7 SWB day/campervan. Hoping to having many weekends away.


----------



## maingate (Jul 19, 2019)

madtheswine99 said:


> All new to this so looking for information and advice. Got a Ford Transit Mk 7 SWB day/campervan. Hoping to having many weekends away.



Well, it will be all new to a Seaham lad. 

If you had been from Ryhope like me, you would have had no problems cos' we is more cleverer in Ryhope. :dance:

Hello and welcome to the wildies. :wave:


----------



## madtheswine99 (Jul 19, 2019)

Well I am from Sunderland originally, so that beats Ryhope man. :lol-053:


----------



## The laird (Jul 19, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Makzine (Jul 19, 2019)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## jeanette (Jul 20, 2019)

Hi and :welcome::camper: Well I’m from Durham well near Durham (not too far from marie)


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 20, 2019)

Hi and welcome along to the site.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 20, 2019)

Hi, welcome aboard :wave:


----------



## TJBi (Jul 20, 2019)

madtheswine99 said:


> All new to this so looking for information and advice. Got a Ford Transit Mk 7 SWB day/campervan. Hoping to having many weekends away.



Hi and :welcome:

To ensure that you maximise the number of weekends away that you have in your campervan, I would recommend that you read this thread Transit based motorhomes being stolen. and consider beefing up the security accordingly.


----------



## maingate (Jul 20, 2019)

madtheswine99 said:


> Well I am from Sunderland originally, so that beats Ryhope man. :lol-053:



Just a bit of advice ...

 ... when you are in a hole, stop digging.


----------



## Gnomus (Jul 21, 2019)

Enjoy the freedom, What I tend to do is suss out a decent car park from the POIs near where I aim to be, then if I dont fancy the spots near where I end up. I can relax knowing I can always gio to the fall back site. Also no reason why you cant sleep in one place but move on to somewhere nearby that is pretty, butt might not welcome overnight parking or sleeping, for breakfast.


----------

